# HI, my name is Tom



## tmhagen5 (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm from Portland, but am staying for a bit in MN. It's my first time here.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey Tom. Welcome to the forum. Always nice to see some guys here. Show us your work. Ask questions. We are here to help.


----------



## bowler (Jun 16, 2011)

Welcome Tom. Hope you will frequent the site often. It is a very friendly helpful place


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Portland OR or ME? Welcome from VT


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Hello and welcome to KP from Oklahoma.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi Tom, and welcome from WI!


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi Tom, 
Welcome from Massachusetts!


----------



## Joan H (Nov 28, 2012)

Welcome from Alaska


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

welcome from Nevada!


----------



## HazelKay (Aug 17, 2014)

Aloha, Tom
Welcome from Honolulu, Hawaii.
Mahalo,


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

Welcome , Tom, from the Hill Country in Texas.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi and welcome from England. :thumbup:


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Welcome from Pennsylvania, so very glad you are here


----------



## momswanson (Jun 14, 2013)

Welcome from New Jersey


----------



## RobynAL (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello and Welcome from Melbourne Australia


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

hello Tom...a warm welcome from Essex UK.......


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## Phoebe's Mother (Aug 27, 2012)

Greetings from Texas' Gulf Coast.


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi and welcome from Bayside NY!


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Ohio.


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi Tom welcome from nc


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi Tom. Welcome from western Washington state----land of the Champion Seahawks.


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

Welcome from Dayton, Ohio - Go Bucks!!


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

Welcome from Idaho.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> Hi Tom. Welcome from western Washington state----land of the Champion Seahawks.


 :thumbup:
Go Seahawks.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi and Welcome from New York or West Virginia, depending on the day...


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Welcome from Idaho.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Welcome, Tom, from MI--you are gonna like it here on KP!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Welcome from WI

It is nice to see another man on here, Do you knit?


----------



## LizMarch (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi! Welcome from New York! What are your favorite things to knit?


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, yes, tell us.
Do you knit/crochet/other???
I like to crochet blankets for charity. I just started to knit preemie hats on dpns. I'm getting pretty good at it.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

welcome from Ontario, Canada


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Welcome from sunny and beautiful Arizona.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

WELCOME!!!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome from Wisconsin


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Welcome Tom from frozen New York. Good time to produce some needlework projects. Are you working on something special now?


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Welcome from Northern Virginia.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Welcome from Michigan


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi and welcome from west Michigan.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Tom, welcome from NYC... :lol:


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Hi from muggy Florida!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Howdy!


----------



## cascavella (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Tom!Welcome from Kyrgyzstan!(Do you know where my country is situated?)


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

hello


----------



## Bracken987 (May 22, 2014)

Hello Tom from Shropshire UK


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Welcome from SE Michigan. Glad you joined us.


----------



## notwprintcess (Dec 31, 2014)

Greetings from the Inland Empire of WA


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Welcome &#128515;&#128512;


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Welcome from Thailand.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome from Bundaberg Australia.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Welcome from Strathpine, Queensland, Tom. You will love this site, you are never too old to learn.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Welcome from NYC.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome from Alabama!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Welcome from the Channel Islands Tom.


----------



## Suejules (Jun 17, 2012)

Welcome from Yorkshire


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

HI from Florida....


----------



## Knitting Gamma (Sep 7, 2014)

Welcome Tom good to see men enjoy Knitting also


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

hi tom and welcome from england


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Welcome from Canada.


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey, Tom! Welcome from southern Indiana! Stay warm and knit on!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello Tom. Nice to have you with us. Welcome from Pa


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi Tom and welcome from Maryland!


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA.


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Welcome from Connecticut!


----------



## bhooie (Jan 4, 2015)

At last, another man who knits. Welcome from AL.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Good morning and welcome from Tennessee, Tom ~  Do you knit? Crochet? Both? Looking forward to seeing what you have done... there are a number of men on this forum... you'll fit right in!


----------



## 22401 (May 27, 2011)

Welcome from Maryland!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome from Kansas!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Canada!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome from Michigan! Glad to have you join us.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Welcome to KP from PA.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

welcome glad you found us


----------



## Mary-Lou (Jun 4, 2014)

Welcome from Ontario Canada


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Welcome to KP!!!You will love this site--so much fun and we share a lot of great ideas. My uncle learned how to knit "way back when"--and used his "free" time wisely while serving our country. We welcome guys always! What are your knitting projects...and, if you are interested, there are NUMEROUS charity groups that need hats, gloves, scarves, etc., etc. Many of your fellow KP's donate their work--and it is most rewarding and useful to those who receive such items! Gifts, too!!!! :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Quiltflower (Oct 25, 2014)

Welcome from Ohio


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

Welcome from Conway,SC. Although it feels like Conway, NH!!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Tom. Welcome from Maine.

SEA


----------



## amyjosh09 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi Tom. Welcome from Las Vegas, NV! I am also addicted to knitting and crocheting.


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi Tom, welcome from the NW


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome from sunny Florida.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

So Tom, Portland....Maine or Oregon? Either way 'HI' and I'm glad to see you here. I'm in Oregon...Corvallis.


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

tmhagen5 said:


> I'm from Portland, but am staying for a bit in MN. It's my first time here.


welcome from York UK hope you enjoy


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome from Texas.


----------



## berlauk (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi Tom! Welcome from Virginia (formerly Minnesota!)


----------



## i m adele (Feb 11, 2011)

Welcome Tom KP's door is always open 24/7,someone has the answer to all questions, do not be afraid to ask


----------



## borealjo (Jan 12, 2015)

Hello from snowy Canada! Welcome! I'm new-ish too...come in..... the water is warm & wooly!


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi Tom, Welcome from Washington state.


----------



## Jaybee1107 (Nov 30, 2014)

Greetings from Vancouver BC. aka Seattle North


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

:thumbup: Welcome from the Poconos,PA


----------



## plstahl (Apr 13, 2012)

Welcome from Michigan.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi and welcome from buffalo, ny


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello Tom.
Wonderful to have you join us.
Can't wait to see some of your creations.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Welcome from the Inland Empire in S. California


----------



## 1grammyshouse (May 16, 2014)

Hi, Tom, welcome from Maryland. You will love this site. It has the most amazing knitters who will always take the time to answer any question you may have. The amount of knowledge , and encouragement, is awesome.


----------



## cbethea (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi Tom. Welcome from Astoria, Or.


----------



## jeleicht (Jan 6, 2015)

Welcome from WI.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Welcome from So. Indiana


----------



## Bridgeknitter (Sep 18, 2014)

Welcome from Ohio!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Welcome from Newcastle Australia.


----------



## mamamiau (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi from Houston, Tom!


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Welcome from East Tennessee. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## quiltwiz (Dec 17, 2011)

Hello Tom
Welcome from Central Texas!


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Welcome. And enjoy your MN visit. Stay warm.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome from California.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hello and welcome from Woodburn, Oregon.


----------



## aclark3012 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello, and Welcome--from Montgomery, al--I think you will injoy the forum very much--


----------



## Lorilynn (Oct 17, 2014)

Welcome from Ontario, Canada


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Tom,Welcome from Maplewood,MN...


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

Welcome from Connecticut.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

A beautiful group of. People always ready to help out!


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

Welcome from more-than-chilly Maine!


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Welcome from New Hampshire!


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from London. UK


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome to KP from NYC!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------

